# ORNGE helicopter crashes in Northern Ontario



## Medic Tim (May 31, 2013)

http://globalnews.ca/news/603892/ornge-helicopter-crashes-in-northern-ontario/

The crew of 2 pilots and 2 paramedics are still unaccounted for. My thoughts and prayers are with them and their families.

Edit

The military's search and rescue have confirmed all 4 crew members are deceased.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 31, 2013)

Prayers going out to the families.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 31, 2013)

So sad


----------

